# DSL-Speed-Betrug?



## Dommas (10. April 2002)

Hi Leute
Das passt vielleicht nicht gerade in dieses Forum, wo sollte es aber sonst hin?!

Habt ihr auch schon mal darüber nachgedacht, was das eigentlich soll mit DSL - man abonniert DSL mit 256/128 kbit/s und wenn man etwas downloadet, kommt man statt auf die erwarteten 32 kb/s nur auf ca. 25 kb/s? Und da ist nicht der Downloadserver schuld, es ist einfach immer so. Ich glaube bei 56k-Modems kommt man auch nie auf den theoretischen Wert, bei ISDN (was ich vorher hatte) aber schon, deshalb nervt mich das jetzt bei ADSL. Was denkt iht darüber?

Dommas


----------



## C.Bird (10. April 2002)

Es gint bei WEindows ned Funktion die einen Teil der Bandbreite reserviert


Thread 

is zwar für winXP aber geht und deinem wahrscheinlich auch


----------



## Dommas (10. April 2002)

Ja, das weiss ich und diese Bandbreite habe ich auch freigegeben, an dem liegt es bestimmt nicht. Aber danke für den Tipp trotzdem


----------



## C.Bird (10. April 2002)

gern
hmmm..
dann liegst vieleicht am server und dann kannst du wenig machen...
aber vieleicht weis ein andrere die antwort

greet C.Börd


----------



## Tim C. (25. April 2002)

http://www.adsl-support.de da müsste es testdownloadfiles geben die sind als speedtest gedacht oder so, damit kannste ermitteln woran es liegt.


----------

